# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Tren 75/FINABOLON

## MoneyMike315

So i wasnt sure about this product. Also purchased at a pharmacy in Qatar! Is it real...or...fake.
Thanks again.

----------


## Dizz28

Not an actual steroid , just a sports suppliment

So if you think it's Tren = Fake

----------


## Ark22

Sorry but those are fake AAS...

----------


## MoneyMike315

(What is it used for).... I have 2 bottles and is it worth taking...And if so how and when...
Not much info on the label, and it was free...
Thanks

----------


## solidA

Garbage

----------


## MoneyMike315

> Garbage


Thanks for the help...How about you elaborate! What and how is it used as a supplement. A lil info is more helpful... Thanks

----------


## darr

Another Victim!!!

----------


## Big

> Thanks for the help...How about you elaborate! What and how is it used as a supplement. A lil info is more helpful... Thanks


Sorry, but the primary use of products such as these are to remove money from those that don't know better. Live and learn and research before you purchase anything else. As for these I wouldn't take them.

----------


## slayer1983

all of these products use a similiar name as the steorid they are going to try and rip off. there are many brands of these products . if one would scroll thru any muscle magazine you will see stuff like legal steroids from such knock ofs as zoe labs and sdi labs. its kinda suspect becase most wont even let u see what is the active ingredient in the product your pusrchasing. in my mind your better of buying an over the countrer such as sdrol t400 ect that is proven

----------


## MoneyMike315

> Sorry, but the primary use of products such as these are to remove money from those that don't know better. Live and learn and research before you purchase anything else. As for these I wouldn't take them.


I never buy before I at least try to research. I buddy gave these to me after returning from Qatar... I asked him what the hell it is also. But he gave them FREE so id figure id ask you guys about them and their uses... I thought they were suspect too. So I guess they have NO use at all...hmmm. Glad i didnt shell out money for them...
Thanks for the heads up!

----------

